# Sticky  Eight with Weight: A Reading List for New Investors



## CanadianCapitalist

*
EIGHT **with** WEIGHT

*​_*a reading list for new investors

*__This short reading list for new investors in CMF forum was prepared by member__s Toronto Gal and Humble Pie, who hand out gold stars to the Dummies titles.__Don't let the word Dummies put you off, they say. Dummies books tell readers just what they need to know to learn skills in the complicated finance sector, always in plain English and often with a dose of irreverent humour._​


*Investing for Canadians for Dummies*. _Eric Tyson, Tony Martin_. 
*Stock Investing for Canadians for Dummies*. _Andrew Dagys, Paul Mladjenovic._ 

*The Lazy Investor*. _Derek Foster. Explains DRIPs and SPPs_. 

*One Up On Wall Street*. _Peter Lynch. A classic_. 

*The Little Book that Builds Wealth*. _Pat Dorsey_. 

*The Single Best Investment*. _Lowell Miller. Explains role of dividends_. 

*The NAKED Investor. *_John Lawrence Reynolds._
*The Four Pillars of Investing. *_William Bernstein._

And a bonus...

*The Intelligent Investor. *_Ben Graham. _ Probably the best book on investing. Pick up the very last edition of the book with notes by Jason Zweig. Some portions of the book are somewhat dated but pay particular attention to Chapter 8. It will help you deal with market volatility. FWIW, Buffett calls Chapter 8 and Chapter 20 the two most important essays on investing.


----------

